#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  What's the next promising industry in 2020?

## Bhavya

As 2020 begins, there are so many predictions for businesses and industries. What do you think which industries are expected to Boom in 2020? What do you think about what industries will create the most billionaires in 2020? Guys, let's share your opinions in the comments below.

----------

